# Mirage 3 Bezel



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hello

Can anyone tell me what the bezel on a Mirage 3 is made of & what does it wear like ? As it's black i'm a bit worried about it being easy to chip etc.

I'm thinking of getting one of these (i've finally narrowed my choice down to getting just a Mirage 3 or instead a couple Russian watches), so any info on the Mirage would be appreciated.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Dave,

I used to have one of these (Lord knows why I flipped it...) and as far as I remember, its a black PVD finish, probably fairly hard to mark - but not impossible obviously.

Its a classic pilot chrono, this was mine:










God - I really want another one


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

difficult to determine materials - however it appears to be wearing pretty well - mine is rarely off the wrist and if anyone were going to scuff it, it would be me!

I don't know if Roy does any tinkering regulation-wise with these before he ships, but the accuracy of mine is astonishing - possibly 1-2 sec a fortnight (?), and I suspect that is down to my fat-fingered setting in the first place.

I don't think you'd be disappointed if you opted for the Mirage. Always go for the one Fairy Liquid, never the two cheapies. Or maybe that was Persil? Uhoh - I foresee one of those runaway threads...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You see what watch collecting does to your brain


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi, I thought it was anodised instead of PVD but might be wrong









No problems so far but the "good stuff" doesn't get worn that often so hard to comment on how the bezel stands up to every day life.

Having read this the thread I'm off to wind and set mine, ready for tommorow it's about time it had a day out









As has been said a great chrono' and you will never go wrong with an O&W especially from "our" Roy









Mike


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

The bezel is st. steel with a black PVD finish


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers guys









Many thanks for the info'.

Dave


----------

